# Evaluating Jameer Nelson



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Jameer Nelson was the most important holdover from the previous regime as the Orlando Magic overhauled their roster over the summer. Once an All-Star, Nelson would be expected to lead a roster filled with youngsters and to ease Jacque Vaughn's transition into coaching. He'd also be expected to produce, especially scoring, given the team's overall lack of talent.
> 
> He didn't exactly deliver on all counts.
> 
> ...


http://www.orlandopinstripedpost.co...249482/jameer-nelson-stats-2013-orlando-magic


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The bad news is that Jameer isn't particularly good anymore. The good news is that a top-four pick is going to put them in great position to trade for Eric Bledsoe.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

stats aside, nelson is one of the league's worst starting point guards. there may be a few young pg's who are around his level but they are young and have room to grow. can't say the same for nelson. magic would be wise to obtain a young pg for the future.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

He's still better than DJ Augustin.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

DJ Augustin signed a 1 year 3.5 million dollar contract, that expires. Jameer Nelson is owed 14.6 million over the next two years. I'd rather have Augustin. He'd have helped the Magic win as many lottery balls as Nelson did too.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, he's not that much better than Augustin. That's an awful contact.


----------

